# limaccia



## pizzi

Mi piacerebbe sapere come viene chiamata la limaccia, cioè la lumaca senza guscio, nelle varie parti d'Italia.

Nel Friuli orientale è *lacai*, nel Salento *cozza nuda*.

Ciao 

Piz


----------



## vale_new

Non so, io li chiamo lumache, lumaconi o lumachine


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma la lumaca non è quella *senza *conchiglia? L'altra è la chiocciola, no?


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Ma la lumaca non è quella *senza *conchiglia? L'altra è la chiocciola, no?


Eh. Questo ha detto Pizzi, infatti...


----------



## zone noire

Ho trovato questo link che ti puo' essere d'aiuto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> Eh. Questo ha detto Pizzi, infatti...



Ok, io l'avrei detto così. 



> Mi piacerebbe sapere come viene chiamata la limaccia, cioè la lumaca senza guscio, nelle varie parti d'Italia.



Ma immagino che abbia specificato "senza guscio" per non creare ambiguità.

Comunque non ho capito se a Pizzi interessa la parola in dialetto o in italiano (lumaca, appunto).


----------



## Necsus

È estremamente diffuso l'erroneo utilizzo, per estensione, del termine _lumaca_ anche per definire il mollusco con conchiglia, per questo Pizzi ha voluto specificare, immagino. Come immagino che dicendo 'nelle varie parti d'Italia' voglia inevitabilmente intendere i termini regionali. Ma aspetta lei...


----------



## pizzi

Per evitare confusioni e dubbi, ho infatti rinsaldato la limaccia con la lumaca senza guscio  

Scusate la tautologia... 

Grazie, Necsus!

Piz


----------



## infinite sadness

Io la chiamavo lumaca senza casetta.


----------



## vale_new

Generalmente se dici 'lumaca' si capisce 'chiocciola'


----------



## infinite sadness

Se vuoi posso dirti come chiamiamo qua la lumaca di mare senza guscio (aplysia), ma non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## pizzi

zone noire said:


> Ho trovato questo link che ti puo' essere d'aiuto.


 
Grazie, zone noire; spero che qualcuno completi le regioni mancanti 

Piz


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> È estremamente diffuso l'*erroneo* utilizzo, per estensione, del termine _lumaca_ anche per definire il mollusco con conchiglia...


"Erroneo" fino a un certo punto, caro *Necsus*, _lumaca_ al posto di _chiocciola_ è nell'uso comune e popolare: è diffuso soprattutto in ambito alimentare riferito alle specie commestibili.
Direi che, in certi contesti (al mercato, per esempio!), si tratta di una variante preferibile al posto del più tecnico _chiocciola_.


----------



## Necsus

Ma bentornato 'in comunità', Bubu! 
E va bene, convengo che anche secondo i vocabolari è un _uso_ comune e non un _errore_ comune. Però mi concedo senzameno un 'improprio', perché se così non fosse, il termine _chiocciola_ non avrebbe ragione di esistere, riferito al mollusco che si trascina dietro appunto la conchiglia elicoiale da cui gli viene il nome.


----------



## bubu7

Un caro saluto anche a te! 

Come sai, l'informazione linguistica va sempre contestualizzata per valutarne l'adeguatezza.
È soprattutto questo il messaggio che dovremmo trasmettere ai nostri amici stranieri.
In certi contesti (al mercato, al ristorante) potrebbe essere _chiocciola_ il termine "improprio" che può provocare difficoltà di comprensione.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, infatti, bubu, mi illudo_ di sapere_ qual è_ il messaggio che dovremmo trasmettere ai nostri amici stranieri_.  
E in questo caso il mio personale messaggio è che seppure usato spesso in alcune situazioni nel linguaggio colloquiale, come tu hai fatto giustamente notare, il termine _lumaca_ rimane comunque improprio per definire la _chiocciola_. Quanto alla comprensione, francamente non credo che l'uso dell'uno o dell'altro termine possa comportare grandi difficoltà.


----------



## zone noire

bubu7 said:


> Un caro saluto anche a te!
> 
> In certi contesti (al mercato, al ristorante) potrebbe essere _chiocciola_ il termine "improprio" che può provocare difficoltà di comprensione.


 
E' vero, al giorno d'oggi è un termine che si sente sempre di meno, personalmente se penso a _chiocciola_ la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è una scala  (unico caso dove questa parola viene ancora usata correntemente).


----------



## furs

Per quanto riguarda la Liguria, l'informazione nel link proposto non e' corretta nel senso che la parola dialettale 'lumassa' viene pronunciata con la u francese, che comunemente si rende graficamente con la umlaut sopra la u. Nel testo, invece, e' reso con l'accento, il che non rende l'idea.


----------



## pizzi

Noto che sia in molti dialetti italiani che in altre lingue (ad esempio in greco), la limaccia è _lumaca nuda. _Questo forse sta ad evidenziare un uso comune nel chiamare lumache i due tipi, in tutto il mondo o giù di lì?


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> ... il termine _lumaca_ rimane comunque improprio per definire la _chiocciola_.


Questo è vero in ambito scientifico.
In ambito culinario è il contrario.
Riporto la definizione dell'accezione tratta dal Gradit:



> *lumaca:* "chiocciola commestibile", _lumache alla parigina_...


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera

Lumacone!
o
Chiocciolone? 
Invero il termine tecnico è limaccia=lumacone,
io non ho mai sentito apostrofare qualcuno con l'epiteto
"limaccia".

Andare a passo di lumaca!
o 
andare a passo di chiocciola?

Salire su per una scala a chiocciola? 
o
salire su per una scala a lumaca?
---------
Sarebbe opportuno allora sottoporre a verifica gli abbinamenti  caso per caso...
----------
Saluti


----------



## pizzi

http://www.lucianabartolini.net/lumache_limacce_e_chiocciole.htm

Qui si dice che son tutte lumache, con la distinzione tra chiocciole e limacce.

In quanto alla tavola... non è che, una volta estratta dal guscio, la chiocciola passi automaticamente alla categoria lumaca, per poter essere mangiata?


----------



## pizzi

Ho appena sentito citare il libro di una teologa

*Adriana Zarri*, _Un eremo non è un guscio di lumaca._

Piz


----------

